# Innere Seychellen



## fatsch (21. März 2008)

Moin!

ich werder über weihnachten dieses jahr auf die inneren seychellen fliegen. bin auf den inseln mahe, praslin und la digue. natürlich möchte ich ordentlich angeln. leider habe ich natürlich auch leicht mit google feststellen können, dass man eher auf auf den aüßeren seychellen bonfish etc fangen kann. ob man überhaupt bones um die größeren inseln fangen kann habe ich nicht gefunden...

Hat einer von euch irgendwelche erfahrungen was das fliegenfischen auf Bonefish rund um diese Inseln angeht?

wäre dankbar für jede info!

fatsch


----------

